# Ammo for a Modello 1934



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Would Fiocchi .380 ACP (95 grain FMJ, muzzle energy 215 foot pounds, muzzle velocity 1010 feet per second) be too "hot" for a Model 1934?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

your m1934 is fine with any off the shelf .380


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks again, Ted!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

np, the m1934 was built until the early 90s so any modern ammo is good to go


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> np, the m1934 was built until the early 90s so any modern ammo is good to go


Including a 1942 model?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Hurryin' Hoosier said:


> Including a 1942 model?


ANY serviceable m1934 will safely shoot any off the shelf .380 ammo..... and yes, even your gun.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ANY serviceable m1934 will safely shoot any off the shelf .380 ammo..... and yes, even your gun.


Troppo bene!


----------



## dick471 (Jan 15, 2012)

Be careful of after market magazines if your going to use anything other than FMJ ammo! My 3 WWII magazines will load and handle any brand of HP ammo I run thru it. But my two aftermarket units will NOT. I'm ordering Wolff 1934 springs and hope this will solve the problem.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

dick471 said:


> Be careful of after market magazines if your going to use anything other than FMJ ammo! My 3 WWII magazines will load and handle any brand of HP ammo I run thru it. But my two aftermarket units will NOT. I'm ordering Wolff 1934 springs and hope this will solve the problem.


Fortunately, all three magazines which I have seem to be WWII (or shortly after) production. At least they all say "Cal 9 Corto PB", are indentical and seem to work fine.


----------

